

Website Lets Students Gamble on Their Grades - audreyw
http://www.hackeducation.com/2010/08/11/website-lets-students-gamble-on-their-grades/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1595526>

